# CONJUNTOS RESIDENCIALES PERUANOS



## pedro1011

Estuve chequeando la página web de Mivivienda y me quedé impresionado de la forma en que se viene moviendo la industria de la construcción. Se está levantando modernos conjuntos de viviendas en muchísimas zonas de la ciudad, ya sea en la modalidad de edificios o condominios. 
Estoy seguro de que si esto sigue así, o se acelera (pues el mercado del financiamiento hipotecario recién se está consolidando) en unos cinco años más nuestra ciudad se habrá transformado en gran parte, pues habrá ganado altura, belleza y elegancia, con unas edificaciones francamente hermosas.
Aquí pongo las fotos o renders de algunos de ellos, para que comprueben que la cosa está marchando bien.

Nota: sólo estoy poniendo aquí los edificios residenciales hasta 11 pisos. Los de 12 a más pisos están en el thread  Catálogo General de Edificios Peruanos


*ALAMEDA HUAYLAS (CHORRILLOS)*










*RESIDENCIAL BELO HORIZONTE (MAGDALENA)*










*CLUB RESIDENCIAL ESTANCIA DEL SUR (CHORRILLOS)*










*CONDOMINIO ALAMEDA DE LA MOLINA * 








Este conjunto residencial está al costado de Santa Patricia, en la ladera del cerro.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La alameda huaylas va viento en popa, se parece a la residencial en Magdalena.


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO ANDREA (SAN MIGUEL)*



















*CONDOMINIO BOLIVAR (PUEBLO LIBRE)*










*CONDOMINIO COSTAZUL (SAN MIGUEL)*










*CONDOMINIO DEL SOLAR (MIRAFLORES)*










*CONDOMINIO EL PORTAL DE BOLOGNESI (SAN MIGUEL)*


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO ISLAS HAWAII (PUEBLO LIBRE)*










*CONDOMINIO JARDINES DE ARAMBURU I (MIRAFLORES)*



















*CONDOMINIO JARDINES DE ARAMBURU II (MIRAFLORES)*



















*CONDOMINIO JARDINES DE LA CATOLICA (PUEBLO LIBRE)*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me quedo con la alameda huaylas y el condominio Bolivar de Pueblo Libre


----------



## skyperu34

esta muy bueno el primer proyecto!


----------



## Juan1912

en san miguel y magdalena, cerca al mar, se estan construyendo varios de esos conjuntos residenciales, lo malo es que la mayoría son muy chicos


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, en esos distritos se está registrando un verdadero boom de construcciones, inclusive de edificios de más de 10 pisos.
El interior de los departamentos sí es, indudablemente, pequeño. Para los que están acostumbrados a vivir en chalets de los de antes, que tenían cerca de 300 m2, es un poco difícil cambiarse a un departamento de 80 ó 90 metros. Pero, al final, uno se acostumbra.


----------



## Juan1912

pedro1011 said:


> Sí, en esos distritos se está registrando un verdadero boom de construcciones, inclusive de edificios de más de 10 pisos.
> El interior de los departamentos sí es, indudablemente, pequeño. Para los que están acostumbrados a vivir en chalets de los de antes, que tenían cerca de 300 m2, es un poco difícil cambiarse a un departamento de 80 ó 90 metros. Pero, al final, uno se acostumbra.


una vez fui a ver los departamentos de los jardines de la catolica y creo que no llegaban ni a los 80m2, así no es la cosa pues


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO LAS TERRAZAS DE SURCO*










*CONDOMINIO LOS JARDINES DE CHORRILLOS*










*CONDOMINIO PARQUE DE LAS LEYENDAS*



















*CONDOMINIO PRIVADO VILLASOL (LOS OLIVOS)*










*CONDOMINIO PUERTA DE ORO (SURCO)*


----------



## pedro1011

Juan1912 said:


> una vez fui a ver los departamentos de los jardines de la catolica y creo que no llegaban ni a los 80m2, así no es la cosa pues


Cuando yo estaba chico, vivía, con toda mi familia, en una casa de 230 metros. Cuando me cambié a Santa Patricia, a una casa de 160 metros, me pareció un sacrificio, pero al final me acostumbré. Ahora vivo en un depa de sólo 45 metros. Claro que viviendo solo es fácil. Cuando hay más de 2 personas, se requiere más espacio. Pero creo que sí podría hacerlo en 80 ó 90 metros. En fin, es cuestión de gustos y colores.
Una cosa que me parece importante es que el lugar tenga buena corriente de aire, como mi depa actual, porque cuando tiene ventanas hacia un solo lado, y no circula el aire, se convierte en un horno en verano, agravado por el hecho de que los techos suelen ser un poco bajos (2.50 ó 2.60 metros). En comparación, mi antigua casa de San José, Bellavista, de 230 m2, tenía 2.80 metros de altura en el primer piso y 2.70 en el segundo, por lo cual resultaba bastante fresca.


----------



## J Block

Todos son muy funcionales...no son nada del otro mundo...pero bueno, se ven mejor que un pueblo joven...


----------



## Juan1912

pero si el de parque de las leyendas se ve bien ....


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO RESIDENCIAL LAS PALMERAS (CHORRILLOS)*



















*CONDOMINIO SAN IGNACIO (BARRANCO)*



















*CONDOMINIO SANTO TORIBIO (PUEBLO LIBRE)*



















*CONDOMINIO VILLASOL (LOS OLIVOS)*










*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL LAS PALMERAS (SMP)*


----------



## Chalaco

Estan bonitos. Lo mejor es que se mejora la zona, se ve mas bonita.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Juan1912 said:


> una vez fui a ver los departamentos de los jardines de la catolica y creo que no llegaban ni a los 80m2, así no es la cosa pues


Yo trabaje en la ejecucion del Proyecto Martinete del programa Techo Propio y alli las casas tenian en la primera planta 30m2 y en la segunda planta 24m2, lo que hacia un total de 54m2, realmente pequeño, pero para el precio que estaba era un regalo, costaban 10mil dolares y el estado te pagaba los primeros 2mil, o sea que uno tenia que pagar 8mil dolares financiado en 20 años, mucha gente se ganó.


----------



## Wolmisted

todos los edificios son chatos pero se ve bien bacan


----------



## Filter

Este edificio no es tan alto pero cubre un area bastante grande, lo cual lo hace lucir imponente, mi favorito entre todos los mostrados.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, Filter. Esos edificios de no mucha altura pero bastante extensos recuerdan a los tremendos bloques de edificios que hay en Buenos Aires y otras ciudades parecidas. Como tú dices, se ven imponentes.


----------



## sebvill

Que interesante ver algunos condiminios y edificios que podrían ser de Miraflores o Surco pero se etsan construyendo en Los Olivos o San Martin de Porres. Pedro de Jesús María no has puesto ahí se estan construyendo un montón. Que bestia cunato condiminios grandes se estan construyendo en Chorrillos, definitivamnente va n a mejorar la calidad de vida de muchos chorrillanos. El siguiente paso sería extenderse más hacia el cono este (lurigancho, comas, ate) y sur ( san juan de miraflores, villa el salvador) eso lugares si que los necesitan para empezar a realmente reducir los asentamientos humanos. Por otra parte alguien sabe como van los avances en las otras regiones? he escuchyado que Mi Vivienda tiene en mente descentralizarse nás aún.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me han pasado el dato que en los Olivos la municipalidad esta construyendo un edificio de 12 pisos, y será una casa de la juventud, sin duda este sería el primer edificio de tal altura construido en un cono.


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO DEL AIRE (SAN LUIS)*








Este conjunto incluirá 1,300 viviendas, en un área de 45 mil metros cuadrados.











*CONDOMINIO EL BOSQUE (CHORRILLOS)*










*CONDOMINIO EL PARQUE (LIMA)*








Este condominio se ubica en la avenida Wilson, frente al Gran Parque de Lima.











*CONDOMINIO EL PARQUE DE SAN JOSE (BELLAVISTA)*








Este conjunto se halla en la avenida Colonial, donde quedaba la fábrica Inresa, frente a la urbanización San José.


*CONDOMINIO EL PORTAL DE BOLOGNESI (SAN MIGUEL)*


----------



## pedro1011

El Bajopontino said:


> Me han pasado el dato que en los Olivos la municipalidad esta construyendo un edificio de 12 pisos, y será una casa de la juventud, sin duda este sería el primer edificio de tal altura construido en un cono.


Buena noticia, choche. Lima Norte comienza a tomar altura.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Espero tener tiempo para ir y tomarle foto, lo malo es que está en una zona por la que nunca paso.


----------



## *ClauDia*

justo ac 2 days entrè a la web de ese distrito y tnìan una foto de como iba a quedar el edificio, se veia bastante bien para la zona, entrè d nuevo y han quitado el render :S


----------



## El Bajopontino

Tengo entendido que está en la Avenida universitaria, pues esa zona es bien feita, al menos le dará un toque de modernidad.


----------



## pedro1011

*CONJUNTO HABITACIONAL FERNANDO BELAUNDE (LIMA CERCADO)*








Este se halla en el jirón Zorritos.











*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL BRISAS DEL MAR (LA PERLA)*










*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL LOS SAUCES (SURQUILLO)*



















*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL SANTA RITA (SAN JUAN DE LURIGANCHO)*



















*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL SANTA TERESA (SURCO)*


----------



## Chalaco

Que chevere esta el de Bellavista! Saben algo de los que se puedan hacer en provincias?


----------



## pedro1011

La verdad es que en provincias hay muy pocos proyectos, Chalaco. Me parece haber visto uno interesante en Chiclayo, tu ciudad favorita (después del Callao, obviamente) Si lo encuentro lo pongo. 
Hablando de tu tierra, tengo entendido que toda la ex zona industrial, colindante a la avenida Argentina, prevé convertirse en una gigantesca zona residencial. Imagínate, en cada terreno de una antigua fábrica entra todo un conjunto habitacional. Me parece que la zona abarca muchas hectáreas. Si no me equivoco, el Grupo Romero es el que está a la cabeza del proyecto. Si se concretara, Minka tendría un mercado asegurado para seguir creciendo.


----------



## Filter

No me gusta esa residencial de Sta. Rita, todo se ve muy apretado, pero las demas si estan mejores.


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO FORTALEZA DE CAMPOY (SAN JUAN DE LURIGANCHO)*








También se está construyendo buenos departamentos en las zonas populares de la ciudad.









El condominio tiene un par de pequeñas piscinas, como se observa en el render de arriba.









También tiene cabina de internet.


*CONDOMINIO LAS TERRAZAS DE LA MOLINA*










*CONDOMINIO LOS VIÑEDOS DE SURCO*


























Este condominio también tiene piscina y cabina de internet











*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL TOMAS VALLE (LOS OLIVOS)*








Este conjunto contiene 624 departamentos, en un área de 30 mil metros cuadrados.









Está ubicado en la cuadra 15 de la avenida Tomás Valle


----------



## pedro1011

*EDIFICIO ANDALUCIA (MIRAFLORES)*










*EDIFICIO BERTOLOTTO (SAN MIGUEL)*










*EDIFICIO BEYTIA (CENTRO DE LIMA)*








Este edificio, ubicado en el jirón Azángaro, es uno de los que están siendo remodelados para ser utilizados como viviendas.


----------



## FerGon

Que lindos edificios me gustò sobretodo el antiguo que ha sido remodelado


----------



## pedro1011

La remodelación de esos edificios, que son amplios y de excelente ingeniería y arquitectura, y su utilización como viviendas, permitirán que el centro de Lima deje de ser una zona en virtual abandono y recupere dinamismo.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buena recopilacion, si que hay hartos proyectos de vivienda en Lima.


----------



## pedro1011

Y eso que me falta poner un montón más. Sin embargo, para que todo esto se note fuertemente en las fotos y vistas panorámicas , se tiene que seguir construyendo muchísimo. Digamos que unas diez veces más de lo que se está construyendo ahora. Hay que recordar que el déficit de viviendas es astronómico, pues llega aproximadamente a un millón. Supongo que en los últimos diez años se habrá construido unas 100 mil a 150 mil casas. Falta un mundo por hacer.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La Casa amarilla que esta al costado del edificio Beytia ya esta totalmente arreglada y luce un vistoso color amarillo


----------



## Filter

Unas foto de este edificio


----------



## J Block

Cheveres tus fotos causita! Que bien que hayan pintado TODO el edificio El Country...y no solo la fachada...

Ahora, hay alguna norma invisible que no permite que un complejo habitacional en el Peru deje de lado el techo plano, las ventanas y puertas del mismo estilo y esa arquitectura tan monotona? 

El edificio Beyta de hecho es mi favorito!


----------



## pedro1011

Buena colaboración, Filter! Ese edificio es uno de los más bonitos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

jajaja, hace tiempo puse dos del rímac, lamentablemente solo uno de ellos se ha concluido la primera etapa, el más paja quedó en stand by.


----------



## pedro1011

Apenas encuentre un proyecto en El Rímac, lo posteo, Bajopontino.  
Bueno, ahora sigo con esta lista interminable.


*RESIDENCIAL LAS TERRAZAS DE MIRAFLORES (PIURA)*










*RESIDENCIAL LIMA (CERCADO)*








Este edificio está en el jirón Azángaro


*RESIDENCIAL LOS CORALES (MIRAFLORES)*










*RESIDENCIAL LOS INKAS (SURCO)*










*RESIDENCIAL LOS RUBIES (SURCO)*


----------



## El Bajopontino

wow, cuantos proyectos, que bien por Lima, parece que este thread tiene para rato.


----------



## Filter

Todos estos edificios deberian ir a un thread de proyectos en el foro Latinoamericano, a pesar de no ser rascacielos, son un monton de edificios cualquiera se sorprenderia con la cantidad de proyectos residenciales que se ve en el pais, especialmente en Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Buena idea, pero seria bueno poner solo los mas altos y con buen diseño.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Estas son las que puse hace tiempo del Rímac, las escanié de unos trípticos.

La recidencial Viru que casi está en un 80%



















Este es el que ha quedado en stand by, se ve bien, esta justo frente a mi casa, bueno casi al frente.


----------



## pedro1011

Ah, muy bien! Por lo que veo, El Rímac también tiene sus buenos proyectos!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustaria que hagan proyectos de este tipo en la avenida Prolongacion tacna del Rímac, la via de entrada a mi distrito, que por demás es horrible, y hay muchos terrenos, ojalá algún día.


----------



## pedro1011

Seguramente pronto los harán. Paciencia, choche! 
Bueno, ahora sigo con las residenciales:


*RESIDENCIAL MANANTIALES (CUSCO)*








Si bien ya se está construyendo en provincias, como vemos, todavía es muy poco.


*RESIDENCIAL MARIATEGUI (JESUS MARIA)*



















*RESIDENCIAL MARISCAL SUCRE I (SAN MIGUEL)*



















*RESIDENCIAL MAYORAZGO (ATE)*










*RESIDENCIAL NATALIA (SANTA BEATRIZ)*










*RESIDENCIAL NICOLAS DE PIEROLA (SAN MIGUEL)*










*RESIDENCIAL PARQUE DE LA RESERVA (LINCE)*










*RESIDENCIAL PAZOS (BARRANCO)*










*RESIDENCIAL PONTEVEDRA (CERCADO)*










*RESIDENCIAL PUCLLANA (MIRAFLORES)*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Paciencia? eso nos sobra a los Peruanos


----------



## J Block

este...no a todos...


----------



## El Bajopontino




----------



## pedro1011

*RESIDENCIAL SAN LUIS*



















*RESIDENCIAL SAN MARTIN (MIRAFLORES)*










*RESIDENCIAL SANTA ROSA (LA PERLA)*










*RESIDENCIAL SANTA FE (SACHACA, AREQUIPA)*










*RESIDENCIAL SANTA ISABEL (CARABAYLLO)*










*RESIDENCIAL VILLA HERMOSA (MAGDALENA)*



















*RESIDENCIAL VILLA REAL (MIRAFLORES)*










*SALAVERRY 2120 (JESUS MARIA)*


----------



## pedro1011

*PARQUES DE SURCO*
Este es un proyecto que viene desarrollando la constructora chilena Besalco (mediante su filial peruana Besco) en el distrito de Surco, en un terreno de unos 60,000 metros cuadrados. 









El proyecto contempla la construcción de 68 edificios de cinco y siete pisos que albergarán en total 1,550 departamentos. La inversión estimada es de US$ 45 millones.


----------



## J Block

Ese ultimo proyecto esta chevere...mas que el diseño de los edificios es la gran cantidad de edificios...realmente increible.


----------



## Filter

Si ese proyecto es bastante grande, muy bueno kay:


----------



## pedro1011

*CONDOMINIO LOS CEDROS (URB. LA VICTORIA-CHICLAYO)*










*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL PINEROLO (SURCO)*



















*EDIFICIO ASTORIAS (CHORRILLOS)*










*EDIFICIO INCLAN III (MIRAFLORES)*










*EDIFICIO LAS CONDES (MIRAFLORES)*










*EDIFICIO LORD COCHRANE (MIRAFLORES)*










*EDIFICIO LOS BALCONES (BARRANCO)*










*RESIDENCIAL PARQUE DE CHACARILLA (SURCO)*



















*EDIFICIO MULTIFAMILIAR SAN DIEGO (SURQUILLO)*




























*EDIFICIO MULTIFAMILIAR PARQUE BACH (SAN BORJA)*


----------



## skyperu34

wow, cuanto proyecto !!!!!!!!!!! y eso que es solo lo que apenas uno encuentra, de hehco hay miles en y fuera de lima


----------



## ZhEr0

Wooow


----------



## El Bajopontino

La RESIDENCIAL PARQUE DE CHACARILLA, YA TIENE SU TIEMPO, SU DISEÑO ME GUSTA.


----------



## alibiza_1014

No creo q ninguno de los otro distritos antiguos de Lima: Jesus Maria, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena etc.. podra competir con Miraflores. En fin, ahora solo les queda hacer edificios cada vez más altos, como empezo Miraflores en los años sesentas, pero de ahi a que llegen a ser igual a Miraflores, casi imposible. Incluyendo San Miguel, que es como lo que es San Borja, hoy en día, pero en esa parte de Lima.


----------



## Libidito

skyperu34 said:


> *ahi ya no existe fabrica de conservas alguna,* es en toda esa gran manzana donde se construira esos residenciales demoliendo la infraestructura anterior


no sabia k ya no habia, pensaba k seguia funcionando, desde cuando ya no funciona la fabrica y alguien sabe cuando empezaran las obras del conjunto residencial.


----------



## skyperu34

^^ ya tiene algunos anhos sin funcionar, solo esta cerrado.......


----------



## pedro1011

*EDIFICIO LOS JARDINES DE ORRANTIA (MAGDALENA)*








En Javier Prado Oeste


----------



## skyperu34

muy bonitos, la torre balta ya se culminó, es de color medio entre blanco y crema me parece !


----------



## J Block

mmm...quiero decir que me fascinan pero en verdad me parecen muy cuadrados...y los techos siempre planos...


----------



## pedro1011

*EDIFICIO GUILLERMO VELARDE III*








En Miraflores


*CONDOMINIO L'EVERAGE (SURCO)*










*CONDOMINIO LIBERTADOR (MAGDALENA)*










*EDIFICIO LIRCAY (SAN BORJA)*








En la esquina de San Luis y San Borja Norte


----------



## Exrexnotex

*Los Jardines de Ollanta ... WTF !? , jaja ....*










no ya en serio , me gusto el Pardo 2 .


----------



## pedro1011

Exrexnotex said:


> Los Jardines de Ollanta ... WTF !? , jaja ...


Sí, para que se lance desde el último piso.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Exrexnotex said:


> *Los Jardines de Ollanta * ... WTF !? , jaja ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ya en serio , me gusto el Pardo 2 .




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## perupd

Acabo de escuchar en la radio que los edificios que se construyan en San Borja serán de máximo 8 pisos por ordenanza municipal.


----------



## pedro1011

*RESIDENCIAL SAN ANTONIO*










*CONJUNTO RESIDENCIAL EN SURQUILLO*










*EDIFICIO RESIDENCIAL (MAGDALENA)*


----------



## Jorge B.2

Una duda, alguien sabe algo del edificio que se esta construyendo al lado del C.C. Risso, en la Av.Arenales?


----------



## K-Bien

Todos los proyectos estan de punta!!! Impresionante!


----------



## pedro1011

*RESIDENCIAL CONDADO REAL (SURCO)*








En la esquina del jirón Combate de Angamos con Abtao


----------



## skyperu34

pedro, porque no haces un nuevo thread, que sea la continuacion de este??? asi no se sobrecargara y saturara de imagenes cuando entre la gente a ver.......


----------



## pedro1011

*RESIDENCIAL REGINA (JESUS MARIA)*








En Mariano Carranza, Santa Beatriz


*RESIDENCIAL REGINA II (JESUS MARIA)*








En comandante Torres Paz, Santa Beatriz


*RESIDENCIAL REGINA III (JESUS MARIA)*








En la esquina de Teodoro Cárdenas y Montero Rosas, Santa Beatriz


*RESIDENCIAL REGINA IV (JESUS MARIA)*








En Manuel del Pino, Santa Beatriz


*RESIDENCIAL REGINA V (JESUS MARIA)*








En la cuadra 4 de Teodoro Cárdenas, Santa Beatriz


----------



## Juan1912

pedro1011 said:


> *RESIDENCIAL REGINA (JESUS MARIA)*
> 
> *RESIDENCIAL REGINA II (JESUS MARIA)*
> 
> *RESIDENCIAL REGINA III (JESUS MARIA)*
> 
> *RESIDENCIAL REGINA IV (JESUS MARIA)*
> 
> *RESIDENCIAL REGINA V (JESUS MARIA)*


Me carga cuando hay hartos edificios con el mismo nombre


----------



## gerardolagleo

Miraflores nunca a sido mejor que Jesús María.. el mar que tienen es de todas las personas del Perú.....y no es propiedad del distrito.... pero repito nunca Miraflores a sido mejor distrito de Jesús maría......yo conozco a la perfección ambos distritos . es similar pero nunca mejor en todo aspecto.


----------



## J Block

^^ Para escribir esa roca revives un tema del 2006? Si no vas a aportar con fotos nuevas, no revivas temas antiguos. Gracias.


----------

